# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  Kush merr vesh nga ato activation codes?

## EL_NINO

Desha me pyet a e di njeri activation code te nje pakete me 1000 lojra qe quhet GameNow. Ju lutem ktheni pergjigje.

----------


## Ice Man

vizitoje kete webfaqe ndoshta te kryen pune : http://www.serialdevil.com/last.php

----------

